
Repost: Water Bridges Over Short Distances with High-Voltage Electricity - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktq9jlopAGg
======
peter_d_sherman
Sorry previous post of this did not include link; this one should...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktq9jlopAGg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktq9jlopAGg)

